# Wine of the week



## PolishWineP

Bert and I have a good number of gift wines in our rack and have decided that we're going to try to sample one each Sunday. (It's the only day he doesn't work right now.) We started it 2 weeks ago with Ramona's wine, and posted pictures. 
Last Sunday we had a bottle that Steve Angell gave me at Winestock, a lovely Chardonnay Semillon. It was crisp without bite and made the mouth feel alive. It had a good flavor to it. I promise you, we had no trouble at all finishing that bottle!




Thank you Steve!
I pared the wine with chicken strips cooked in garlic and seasoned with Lawry's Perfect Blend Seasoning &amp; Rub for Poultry, topped with mole' sauce. Basmati rice w/celery, onions and a dash of chili paste on the side, and steamed spinach was our veggie. I have to admit that this was one of the best meals I'd cooked in a long time. (Not much cooking gets done around here in the summer.) And the wine was a perfect match to the meal!








Dinner is served!


----------



## masta

Yummy....now that looks and sounds like Good Eats!


----------



## jobe05

All I can say is:


1- one way ticket for the princess to North Carolina - $480


1- Paid theif to break into Steves house and steal 1 bottle of Chardonnay - $1000


To have a meal like that - Priceless!


That look like a wonderfull meal princess......


Now I'm hungry.......


----------



## NorthernWinos

Got my motor running...
Headed down the Hiway..
going to be in Warren...
Someday.....Yea Yea Yea!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock

PWP,,
That is a good idea to show off your wines, food pairings not to mention your tableclothes!!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## geocorn

Have you ever thought of opening a restaurant?


----------



## Wade E

What state is Warren in because we have a Warren in Ct. About 35
minutes from me. If your in Ct. I'll be over tonight for leftovers.


----------



## PolishWineP

Sorry Wade,
You're a long way from us!



We're in Minnesota, 60 miles south of Canada and 20 miles east of North Dakota. Northern and Curt could make it for dinner, but I think you'd have to plan for several days of driving.


----------



## Waldo

Looks like it would be well worth the drive


----------



## PolishWineP

geocorn said:


> Have you ever thought of opening a restaurant?


When I was in high school I wanted to own and run a truckers cafe. Then I became an adult and decided I never wanted to work that hard.


----------



## Wade E

Well maybe you can just ship the leftovers in a doggybag fedex one day air. LOL.


----------



## PolishWineP

Yesterday we opened a _locally produced_ wine. Northern Winos gave this to me when I went for a visit at her place. 




Tropical Medley was the wine that was served with oven-fried cod, herb beer bread, (Leinie's BerryWeiss added a sweetness to the bread) cukes, tomatoes &amp; kalorabi from the garden, tomato veggie aspic that had too many veggies in it, and red velvet cake w/walnuts between the layers. 




No one was hungry after supper!




And I sure enjoyed the leftovers for lunch today. For some reason though, there was no wine left... I just can't figure that one out.
The wine has a wonderful fruity smell to it but it doesn't overpower the flavor of the wine. You can taste the fruit without it being fruity/sweet. (Don't you love my wine tasting terms?) Pretentious? No. Full of flavor with good body and legs? Yes.


----------



## jobe05

How many more bottles of wine do you have left............. I don't know if I can take much more of looking at that terrific looking food.............


You wouldn't happen to rent out rooms in your house do you?...........


----------



## rgecaprock

Martha, I mean PwP,


Everything is perfect, down to the linens!! It's a good thing!!!


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP

Well, we actually do rent out a room now and then!



Our regular summer boarder just returned to Austria this weekend. It's just Poor Bert and me! 
Ramona, it's funny about the linens. I told Poor Bert that I've really got myself in a pickle and will have to start hitting as many garage and estate sales as I can to keep myself in "linens all y'all haven't seen yet." He thinks it's acceptable to use them more than once. I don't know about that.


----------



## PolishWineP

jobe05 said:


> How many more bottles of wine do you have left............. I don't know if I can take much more of looking at that terrific looking food.............


And the man in brown shorts (UPS) just left us a box today with 2 more bottles in it!


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW...thanks for the great review....Your food looks wonderful and your descriptions are great...
At bottling [which wasn't very long ago] we didn't like it at all...we thought of leaving it on the streets of Trail where there are sober kids...or at the local collage...We haven't drank any of it yet...it's all down in the cellar.
Thought of giving it a year like ms.spain had suggested...thought there was too much banana taste..





In a few months I might be off treatments and will be able to drink wine again...



Then life will be good!!!



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E

Till then we'll drink a few for you.


----------



## PolishWineP

Tonight we got away from the whites and went for a red. We drank Vaughn's Hollow Oak Cellars Petit Sirah with Bert's birthday dinner. 




The wine has a rich color and full flavor that doesn't leave the mouth right away. A dry aroma was a good introduction to the taste.




Being Bert's birthday dinner, I served what he likes. Meat and potatoes! Along with a couple of veggies, of course. Although it didn't make it to the photo shoot we had lime meringue pie for dessert. 
One of the things I really enjoyed about this wine is that even after the sweetness of the pie, the wine still tasted good! I don't find that often with a dryer wine after something sweet.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looking mighty good PWP...




and a HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Bert...


----------



## Wade E

I'm a meat and potatoes kinda guy! Whats in the bowl, beets or peeled tomatoes or tomatoe soup?


----------



## Wade E

Hey, I just realized I made Senior Member. Yee Haa!!!
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## pkcook

Happy Birthday Bert!


You are my kinda fellow, meat and potatoes! Give me a good slow cooked roast and boiled new potatoes anyday and I'm happy! The wine looks like it was the perfect match.


----------



## PolishWineP

wadewade said:


> I'm a meat and potatoes kinda guy! Whats in the bowl, beets or peeled tomatoes or tomatoe soup?


Peeled tomatoes in the bowl. Meat loaf, baked potato w/sour cream, corn that we cut off the cob (and got for the price of a bottle of wine) and sliced cukes.


----------



## PolishWineP

wadewade said:


> Hey, I just realized I made Senior Member. Yee Haa!!!


Congratulations! Have some wine!


----------



## Wade E

I'm way ahead of you already had three, but 1 more cant hurt I guess.
Time to open a new bottle. I think it will be my 2005 Peach Apricot
Chardonay. My first born wine.



Wish I had heard of this place earlier.
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## PolishWineP

We caught the cook and the sommelier drunk in the cellar, so we had to fire them both.



This left Bert and me on our own for dinner tonight.





Tonight was a simple meal. Ham from the smoker, mashed potatoes and garden veggies.






Bert chose a Cabernet Sauvignon to go with the meal. This was a W.E. Select kit. I wish he hadn't given away so many bottles of this stuff! It's been in the bottle for 2 years, after bulk aging. Bert said it had almost a black cherry flavor to it, and I thought it had a hint of mint hidden way in the back of the flavor. I dry wine that is very much alive. Bert gave his boss a bottle of this for Christmas and he is really hoping for another bottle. Tough call on that one!




Bert did mention that maybe this wasn't the best choice for the meal. A bit strong for what we were eating. But, practice makes perfect! Try again!


----------



## rgecaprock

I just love looking forward to Sunday evening to see what the wine of the week and the food pairing will be. That is a great idea you have there PWP and Bert!!!












Ramona


P.S. What for desert?






Cute cows*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looking good...wish I felt that creative...


----------



## PolishWineP

After a week's hiatus for the Labor Day weekend, there was a good Sunday night dinner. 


The wine was from Northern Winos, a Sparkling Apple.






Bert did the honors and opened it.




We were careful and didn't shake it so there was no bubble over.


Dinner tonight was fun. I had a great time at the deli case.




Garden tomatoes, apple slices, pickles, olives, pickled garlic, hummus, Gouda, Swiss, Cheddar, Smoked Gouda and Port Cheddar cheese, crackers, rye bread, and of course, the sparkling wine.
The wine has a nice clean flavor that doesn't over power food and isn't over powered by food. The effervescence is strong and long lasting. The tart apple flavor carries over well with the strong flavored foods.




Here's hoping that everyone had a great weekend and will have a fine week ahead! 

*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Glad you enjoyed the wine....




Your 'dinner' looked great, sometimes it's nice not to cook and 'snack happy'....


----------



## Wade E

Ok, now I'm hungry and thirsty.


----------



## pkcook

PWP,


That meal would be what my Italian brother-in-law would call a "gom" session! A bit of everything and a bit of bubbly!


----------



## Waldo

Dang that looks good pwp...oh by the way, be on the lookout for that guy in the brown shorts



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## PolishWineP

Oh! Now I'm looking forward to getting home from work tomorrow and I haven't even digested tonight's dinner! 
I hope he shows up before it gets too cold. Don't want him getting frost bite on his knees!


----------



## peterCooper

Why is he on his knees?


----------



## PolishWineP

He's not. But if I'm watching for the man in brown shorts then his knees would get frost bite if it's too cold out and he's still wearing his shorts. 
Once it gets to -20F exposed skin doesn't last too long.


----------



## Waldo

ouch


----------



## dfwwino

Princess, 


Please send some of that cold weather to us in Texas. I'll be lucky if my knees freeze in February. By the way, maybe Bert can tell us why life's more fun with a PWP.


----------



## PolishWineP

I'll see what I can do about shipping off an Alberta Clipper to you.



We're supposed to hit 80F today! 
The man in brown shorts did make it before the snow. There was a box in the garage yesterday that was shipped from the home of Wally World. There were to bottles of "marinade" in it! I'm so excited!!


----------



## pkcook

Waldo is sneaky that way




! You never know what you might find.


----------



## MedPretzel

We've got that Alberta Clipper here too. It's such a bummer and pretty sad that it is officially (the county fair is the last weekend in summer in these parts) autumn. 






That means like 3 billion oak leaves will be falling down on the ground very shortly.


----------



## PolishWineP

Tonight we used a gift wine from a commercial winery. Our friend in Chippewa Falls gave this to us, produced at the winery there.






Nice flavor, especially in the back of the mouth, with good follow through. Tannins are perfect. Hard to believe it but it was overpowered by the dinner!










Pork roast marinated in pineapple juice and spiced, roasted with sliced sweet potatoes, pineapple and red onions. Roasted potatoes with Greek seasoning, spaghetti squash and of course, corn for Bert who doesn't have a taste for all veggies yet. 
I WAS going to bake a key lime pie, but _someone_ occupied the kitchen for too many hours today with wine activities. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Dean

Wow, that must have been a very soft pinot noir! That's the kind of meal that I would serve with a good pinot noir. Either pork or cornish game hen, and typically both are awesome with it!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looks delicious!!!!Wine was probably good too!!!


----------



## PolishWineP

I think the high acid from the pineapple competed with the wine. After dinner it seemed almost like a different wine.


----------



## PolishWineP

I'm running a day behind but at least I took pictures last night!
Last night we drank Pepere's Chianti! Mmmm... nice wine! No sweetness to it at all! Nice aroma, strong color. I could certainly drink more of this wine! 






Spaghetti with Italian meatballs and sauce, Caesar Salad (no anchovies) and home-baked Parmessan Romano cheese bread and tomatoes. Brownies with chocolate ice cream for dessert. (I went into a carbohydrate coma after dinner and was quite useless.)






We even had a full table for dinner! I love having a full table! Son Brian and his girlfriend joined us. Good food, good wine, good company. What more could a princess ask for?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looks great....we've had speghetti 2 nights in a row...didn't look as good as your spread....


----------



## Pepere

PWP,
We could make a deal. I bring the wine you make the pasta.




I'm humbled my wine made your dinner a success!


Pepere


----------



## rgecaprock

Looks like a little Italian restaurant I used to go to back home!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Waldo

Looks like an Italian restaurant I would like to go to !!


----------



## PolishWineP

Tonight was tamale night! MMmm..... The tamales weremade by the wife of one of Bert's co-workers. Everyone here loves tamales! They were served with rice cooked with chili powder &amp; garlic, black beans and cauliflower. And I keep getting better at making mole' sauce! (Yes, that IS bragging.



)






The wine was Waldo's Muscadine bottled at the Cats' Meow Winery. 
It has a nice fruity aroma and flavor, itmaintained the grape flavor in the process. Light and fruity it didn't get lost in the meal. (Granted the meal wasn't mouth-burning spicy.) 
PWP says, "It reminds me of the grapes liberated from Tedward Marshall's vines when I was a child."
Bert says, "Now I see what everyone's excited about!" 
I can think of other meals I could serve this with, but alas, the bottle runnith empty!


----------



## Waldo

I have never tried it with Mexican food....Will definately put that on my to do list. Those tamales look scrumptious !!!*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Bert

Waldo 

That wine is awesome...A fruit flavor that I'm not sure what to compare to [ maybe like unsweeten cherry ] , but very nice. You have a winner there.


----------



## Wade E

That all sounds scrumdiddlyumptios


----------



## Waldo

Thanks Bert. I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## pkcook

Hey,


That wine looks very familiar. Waldo the master!


----------



## PolishWineP

I'd like to get familiar with a case of it!


----------



## Wade E

Yeh, it sounds pretty good. Is that a wild grape or did you grow from scratch Waldo?


----------



## LeiniePrincess

Hey PWP!! Look who's online now! Now I can reply to your Sunday home cooking. I've been doing some of my own and I'm very excited to have my slow cooker now!


----------



## Wade E

Hi Jessica, welcome to the forum. PWP makes us all drool when she
posts. Are you going to add to this because I dont know if I can stay
on my diet if you start up too. Anyway do you make wine also?


----------



## Waldo

wadewade said:


> Yeh, it sounds pretty good. Is that a wild grape or did you grow from scratch Waldo?


It is a domesticated variety of Muscadine wade. I will be harvesting my own in another two years.


----------



## Wade E

Very nice Waldo, I'm thinking of growing some grapes next year myself.
Dont know what kind yet but I just received a Miller cataloge from New
York which sells every kinda fruit imaginable and for what looks like
decent prices. Not to much of a gardener yet so I'll start small as not
to kill a lot of $.


----------



## rgecaprock

PWP,


You certainly know how to dress up a table. And Waldo, your wine has a most beautiful color. bet it tastes just as good too.


Doesn't mole have peanutbutter in it??


----------



## PolishWineP

I don't think it has PB in it, but it does have chocolate. Chocolate and Mexican food. Don't get much better than that! Add wine or beer and life is then complete!


----------



## PolishWineP

LeiniePrincess said:


> Hey PWP!! Look who's online now! Now I can reply to your Sunday home cooking. I've been doing some of my own and I'm very excited to have my slow cooker now!


More royalty!


----------



## PolishWineP

This Sunday we brought out the Rhubarb &amp; Strawberry wine from Northern Winos. (Hamann Hills Wines) It's a medium red wine with a very fruity aroma and flavor. We could smell the fruit but no one dominant fruit. A very fresh wine with a fruit flavor (hint of strawberry) and it wasn't too sweet. 






This wine was served with cole slaw, breaded pork chops, oven browned potatoes and the epitome of upper prairie fine dining dessert, Rice Krispie Bars.


----------



## Wade E

Oops, you lost me at epitome!


----------



## PolishWineP

Epitome is just fancy talk for top drawer or best of the best!


----------



## LeiniePrincess

Those look like pork chops I might even eat!! Oh bars!! I miss bars!!! You betcha!


----------



## Waldo

I like them with peanut butter added Mmmmmmmm


I am going to have to try a rhubarb wine one of these days. A very nice looking wine NW


----------



## NorthernWinos

LeiniePrincess said:


> Those look like pork chops I might even eat!! Oh bars!! I miss bars!!! You betcha!



Would ya' happen to know what a 'Hot Dish' is???


----------



## scotty




----------



## NorthernWinos

Princess....Glad you enjoyed the wine...we are going to try yours real soon...you said to age it a bit....but that is so hard to do...:&gt


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo said:


> I like them with peanut butter added Mmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> I am going to have to try a rhubarb wine one of these days. A very nice looking wine NW



Waldo...Straight Rhubarb Wine is not our favorite, but mixed with Strawberries it is quite good....
Maybe now that the Rhubarb Wine has aged for a year it might be better...might get one out and try it again.
Rhubarb is an easy crop to grow around here...


----------



## NorthernWinos

Scotty...around this neck of the woods a 'Hot Dish' is a casserole....it can contain many things, like wild rice, tater tots or what ever the cook has on hand.
Our presonal favorite is a Rueben Casserole..

RUEBEN CASSEROLE [Hot Dish]

In the bottom of a large pyrex casserole dish whisk together:
1 can of cream of something soup [celery, mushroom...I use chedder cheese]
1 can water [or more]
1 can milk
1 Tablespoon prepared mustard of your choice

Add by layering:
Egg Noodles to depth of liquid
1 1/2# chopped Polish Sausage, Kilbasa or Corned Beef
1 large sliced onion
1 pint or more Saurkraut [rinsed and drained]
1/2# grated Swiss Cheese [or more]

Top with bread crumbs [rye bread is best] And forgot to mention some butter on the bread cubes..

Bake at 350*-375* till bubbly and noodles are done


Kind of play it by ear...I never really follow a recipe very well....
......try to do a Google on Rueben Casseroles...many others to try..
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## scotty

you just solved my potluck dinner problem. thanks



SOUNDS EXCELLENT


----------



## PolishWineP

Might have to showcase a wine with that casserole recipe! (I prefer casserole over hotdish. I sound like I just fell off the beet truck when I say hotdish!



)


----------



## NorthernWinos

PolishWineP said:


> Might have to showcase a wine with that casserole recipe!  (I prefer casserole over hotdish.  I sound like I just fell off the beet truck when I say hotdish!
> 
> 
> 
> )



Yeah-sure...you betcha!!!


----------



## LeiniePrincess

Oh-fer sure!!! I love dem-der hot dishes...even though sometimes mysterious and scarey!!


----------



## Waldo

I was extremely honored to be asked to host a posting on this thread. The dinner for tonight was in celebration of my wife's Mothers Birthday and I cooked her favorite which is my pan fried Rib Eye steak and Mushrooms marinated in butter, garlic, salt, pepper, onions and of course wine. The accompanying dishes I served was baked potato with light sour cream, Asparagus and a nice garden salad which my wife prepared. The wine for tonights dinner was a Chokecherry from Bert and PWP ( THANKS) . This was a totally new wine I have never had before but defiantely hope to have again in the furure.









I used some of the Chokecherry wine to marinate the Mushrooms and Steak in also which turned out to be an excellent decision. 








And now, Dinner is served.








Upon uncorking, the nose is fillled with fruity aromas and for a lack of expertise in proper terminology I will say "Woodiness". Both of which carried over into the taste. I would guess this wine was oaked and had nice body and a great finish. It went really well with the dinner prepared insofar as it did not overwhelm the foods or vice versa. It is definately a wine I would like to add to my cellar. *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E

Sounds delicous, both the food and the wine.


----------



## jobe05

WOW............ Were does one start? Thats the first meal I have ever seen were I would have a hard time deciding......... steak....... or the salad.......


What an incredible dinner, paired with what sounds to be a great wine, for a great occassion.


Tell Mom we said Happy Birthday! How lucky she is.........


----------



## Waldo

Thanks jobe..I will pass on the "Happy Birthday"


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looks great Waldo...we love ChokeCherry wine....we call it poor-mans Cabernet or Merlot....we like it strong and dry....


----------



## PolishWineP

Nice job, Waldo!



Heck, if I'd known you were cooking tonight we'd have come on down and brought a gift for you mother-in-law! Looks stupendous!


----------



## pkcook

Great presentation Waldo! I can almost smell the steak and mushrooms here in OH! You never cease to amaze me with your talents.



BRAVO!


----------



## Pepere

Waldo, you are the man................






I can just taste the "shrooms" from here in "Mary's Land." 


Best wishes to Mom. I'm betting it was a wonderful evening.


----------



## peterCooper

Waldo that looks absolutely fabulous. Steak and bake is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Waldo

PolishWineP said:


> Nice job, Waldo!
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, if I'd known you were cooking tonight we'd have come on down and brought a gift for you mother-in-law! Looks stupendous!


Thanks PWP...We really enjoyed the Chokecherry. My son, on his intial tasting, "*Damn, Dad, Thats very nice" What is a Chokecherry and can you get your hands on some"*




They were sure wanting me to open the SpicedMead yesterday too but it is being reserved for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Waldo

Thanks All...!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP

After taking a few weeks off we're back to Wine of the Week! 
Last night we were visiting some friends who have recently returned from a trip to southern Africa. The table dressings reflect this. 
We had a Tuscan stew, salad and bread. It was paired with a Pinot Nior that we'd brought.






For dessert we had a small bottle of ice style wine that I got from George when I was in Texas last may and we were doing a little horse trading. George, what a great dessert! Wow! Even the non-wine drinking guy there liked it, and that's saying a lot!
I can't get the picture posted right now, but will try again this evening. (Operator error and short of time.)


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looks great as always....have missed you here on the Forum.....


----------



## PolishWineP

Yeah, I've been trying to put 10 pounds into a 5 pound bag lately. But I'm not traveling anywhere for a while now and should be back where I belong, cooking up food for the family!


----------



## Waldo

And a mighty fine job you do of it too Princess.......That spread there looks might fine !!!!


----------



## Wade E

Yea ! I just ate and now I'm hungry again. Beautiful spread Princess.


----------



## LeiniePrincess

Oh PWP, I miss eating at that house. The non-wine drinking guy and his wife always prepare such excellant food! And the company is equal to the task!


----------



## PolishWineP

Waldo said:


> And a mighty fine job you do of it too Princess.......That spread there looks might fine !!!!


I can take no credit for that spread. Debbie always does a lovely job. But, I'll post the recipe if I can find the danged things. (I wrote it down right before we left and for some reason Bert had to drive home.)


----------



## PolishWineP

I can now post the dessert picture. Here's Bert injoying a glass of ice-style wine, courtesy of George. Thank you George!










Looks kind of happy, doesn't he?


----------



## Wade E

Hi Bert. Boy we finally get to see the Man, The Myth, The Legend.


----------



## geocorn

I am moving the store to Minnesota! Those dishes look wonderful.


The ice wines are a tremendous bargain. Probably explains why I sell so many!


----------



## Waldo

Gonna have to try one of those one of these days !!


----------



## Bert

George
The Ice Wine was really awesome...A great finish to a very good meal...I'm going to have to add this one to my wine cellar...Good job George and thanks.


----------



## jobe05

The reisling ice wine was my first wine I ever made. When it was first done, I didn't like it, 3 months later, didn't like it....... six months later....... didn't like it. It's now been a year and half and when we went to the mountains a couple weeks ago, I figured what the heck...... Lets take a bottle. It was awesome! Wish I had taken a few more bottles. What a difference a little aging can make.


----------



## PolishWineP

Ah yes. Once again we're back to that bit about being patient! 
I've had that bottle since May and it was holding that space in the cellar until just the right meal. We found it!


----------



## PolishWineP

geocorn said:


> I am moving the store to Minnesota! Those dishes look wonderful.
> 
> 
> The ice wines are a tremendous bargain. Probably explains why I sell so many!


George, 
Pack the store, grab the family and come on up! There's PLENTY of space up here! And we'd love to have you here.


----------



## geocorn

After reading about the ice and sleet in your Halloween post, I think I will re-think the move. Remember, I did a year in Fairbanks, AK and I do remember cold!


Jobe,


I did the same thing with my first ice wine, only I gave away ALL but one bottle. About 18 months later, I found a bottle in the cellar and said, "What the heck" and opened it. I could not believe how good it was and that I had given it all away. That is when I learned about patience in wine making.


----------



## sangwitch

Waldo said:


> Gonna have to try one of those one of these days !!




Say no more. I'm bottling at the end of the month. I started it back in July so it's a few months old. I was very pleased the last time I sampled. This'll give me an excuse to stop over and meet face to face since we live so close.


----------



## Waldo

Will look forward to it sang....


----------



## Vaughn

I would like to make a submission to the wine of the week.


This week, we opened up the bottle of Chokecherry Wine that we got in trade at Winestock '06 from the Polish Wine Princess! The weather finally turned a little chilly, so it seemed like the perfect time. 


I had tried the Chokecherry Wine at the tasting and found it smooth and delightful. Now, 7 months later, it has really blossomed! The cherry flavor has come forward. A great, rich, warming, desert wine.


Since it is a desert wine, we decided to have it with desert. Being as we are not cooks, we decided to defrost a cheesecake (what else would you have with cherry wine?). We enjoyed it thoroughly. 


The next night, the cheesecake was gone, but we still had a half bottle of wine left. I remember my wife telling me that they used pour black currant liqueur over ice cream. So (yes I did it) I tried it over ice cream. Before you think that I'm weird or dissing the wine, you should try it. It was really good! 


Thanks Polish Wine Princess! I'm looking forward to see what you may bring next year!!


----------



## Bert

I'm glad you enjoyed the wine. Putting it on ice cream, I'll have to try that, maybe a cherry ice cream...WOW....Now I'm getting hungry for ice cream...later maybe. Have some different chokecherry recipes going at this time, soon ready to bottle...will see how they turn out. Thanks again for the nice review on the wine


----------



## PolishWineP

Vaughn,
I feel so negligent! I saw this post but have been so busy that I've hardly had time to breath! Bert has almost abandon me, the great white hunter out trying to slay a deer for me. He's off for the 3rd weekend of the season and he has yet to bring anything home!



Enough about my woes.
So glad that you enjoyed the choke cherry wine. It is one of our favorites. It sounds like you had quite an adventure with it! After Bert read your post he was looking for something to serve with dinner and he almost brought up a bottle of the choke cherry. There's only a few bottles left, and he said he could hear your words that the wine had really come around. But he reracked it and brought up something else.
We're hoping to make it to Winestock again this year, but who knows what the next months will bring.
Cheers!


----------



## grapeman

PWP,
I'm sure Bert will get a deer for you- he's just not in a rush. Earlier in the season I sot a six point buck, but watched in disbelief when I got up 5 minutes later and got away-never to be found. 2 days later I saw a spike, so fearing I would go without, I shot it. Today I went out bear hunting and with a lot of deer sign, I used a doe bleat call. 30 seconds later there was a doe. I used a tending grunt call and watched the doe for signs of a buck following. A couple minutes later I saw movement right in front of me and there was a beautiful 10 point buck and me with no tags left!



He's hoping for a big one to impress you with!


----------



## NorthernWinos

I know a guy [quite well] that won't get the second deer till the very end of season...he likes to sit in the woods in a tree stand and count deer....

Someone asked him why he didn't take one of the 6 and 8 he'd be watching...he said "because then I would be out of work"...guess it's a 'guy' thing.

Some fellows camp across the road....they won't take deer till the last weekend because they'd have to go home....Geeeee....you wonldn't want to go home and miss the annual 'Deer Hunter's Ball' at the tavern in town the last Saturday of season...Now that is one of the most colorful nights in the area....like 200 cars in a town with a population of 62....It's that 'guy' thing again...They just pour out of the woods.....

So...PWP...Bert is hunting...and he will bring home some meat.....but probably there is a tavern in a town nearby that hosts many 'guy' things...like gun raffles, good music...and maybe even a stripper or two.....?


----------



## PolishWineP

No, Bert hunted Minnesota 2 weeks ago, and didn't bring me anything. Then he hunted ND last weekend and this weekend. He doesn't go much for the bar scene, but he's sure not allergic to the hunting shacksat the camps. He knows not to come home early. I've made that very clear. I view hunting season as my time to not have him home, asking me to explain why I do everything that I do. Each year I start a wine while he's gone and really enjoy heck out of it. I can do it all by myself, without him bugging me. And yes, there are times that he bugs me.



He likes to do things by the numbers (Unless he's doing it and then it's okay) and I just do things by the seat of my pants. I've started Sack Mead, Joe M mead and beet wines while he's been gone, and the 2 meads came out great! (The beet I started 2 weeks ago, and it's pretty so far.) I just need time for me without the S.S. asking me the what, where, when and why of everything. It's hard to fly be the seat of your pants when someone is following you around begging you to record everything!



Love him to death



but I sure like him being gone for entire weekends!


----------



## PolishWineP

By the way, Appleman, We need 2 deer in our freezer. So he COULD have brought me one from each state.


----------



## NorthernWinos

He'll bring home 'the bacon' [venison] Lots of guys won't get a deer till the last day...becuse they like the 'comradory'....the last day's rules..."ANYTHING GOES...BUCKS, FAWNS AND DOES"
If he comes home with a blaze orange cap that reads "I SURVIVED THE DEER HUNTER'S BALL" and a blaze orange bow-tie clipped to his plaid flannel shirt....then you'll know he had more fun than he's saying...




The guys that camp across the road never get a deer before the last day because their wives expect them home when they are done hunting....They stay there for 10 days...things must have gotten kind of 'gamey' in the trailer, they said they threw away their underwear on Thursday...more information that you care to hear????


----------



## PolishWineP

La la la la la!



You can't make me listen!


----------



## NorthernWinos

PolishWineP said:


> La la la la la!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make me listen!



Did he bring home 'the bacon'???????


----------



## PolishWineP

Yes! Bert brought home the bacon! (And he fried it up in the pan Monday night! We had breakfast for dinner on Monday!



)
Bert shot me a nice doe and then brought home another one that was harvested from the more than plentiful herd. He brought it home Sunday and by Monday night the deer was packaged and in the freezer. Nice, sweet, low fat venison will be served at the dinner table this year. My daughter in Washington asked that I make some jerky for her. She'll be here for a few days after Christmas. I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Wade E

Nothing better than Deer jerky!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Glad you got some venison....would be a long winter without any....
Do you make your jerky with ground meat in a jerky press..or do you thin slice meat, marinate and dehydrate?????*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Bert

We have done both and like both of them...the dehydrater seem to be easier...hope to to do both..maybe


----------



## LeiniePrincess

Oh I can't wait to come home and munch on some delicious venison jerky! It's been a few years. PWP and Bert, I'm expecting to be ready by January 3rd! Thanks!


----------



## Wade E

Welcome back stranger, nothing like the Holidays to get family and friends together!


----------



## Dean

wadewade said:


> Nothing better than Deer jerky!



Try Elk! Much better in my opinion. But any wild game jerky is way better than the standard beef.


----------



## Wade E

That sounds very good to.


----------



## LeiniePrincess

Spicey jerky is my favorite. Although, I surprisingly haven't had it with wine yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wade E

Are we talking kit or commercial?


----------



## LeiniePrincess

Wade, we are talking commercial.


----------



## Wade E

I would suggest a Stag's Leap Syrah for a little spice


----------



## LeiniePrincess

I'll check it out. Thanks!!

PWP, will I have to BYOB or will it be ready for me?


----------



## PolishWineP

The Stag's Leap (aka Jumping Buck) will still be in the carboy. No, you may NOT use your carboy straw on it!



I'm sure that we can find something suitable for the jerky. I suppose I should start some next weekend...


----------



## PolishWineP

Harvest and deer hunting are done, and life is getting back to what we call normal. And that means, Sunday Dinners!
Tonight we opened Waldo's Australian Shiraz. Nice wine, Waldo! It held it's own against the meal. A nice balance of tanins and acid, full body and beautiful color.






We had chicken in red wine, topped with sauted mushrooms and sliced green olives, mashed potatoes, and brussel sprouts. Bert even ate a brussel sprout!



He said he'd do it again!










I'm so glad we're back to regular life. Sunday dinner.... Mmmmmm....


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looks great, as usual....Kind of nice to see what other people eat...more creative than what we get around here.
The wine looks awesome too...


----------



## Wade E

I love brussel sprouts. As a matter of fact I cant think of a vegetable I dont like in one way or another.


----------



## rgecaprock

Those brussel sprouts look delicious

........Just kidding!!


Now my Sunday is complete with Wine of the Week!!!


Ramona


----------



## LeiniePrincess

The brussel sprouts are giving me bad childhood flashbacks!


----------



## LeiniePrincess

PWP, I see your feet!


----------



## Waldo

I think that of the reds the Shiraz is my favorite. I think Santa may be planning on one of the upper end kits from George for me for Christmas. Will jsut have to keep my fingers crossed



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## PolishWineP

I love Sunday nights. There's usually a good meal here!




This week was Swiss Linguine Casserole, asalad with Ceasar dressing and Feta cheese, and some of Pepere's Green Apple Riesling to wash it all down. 






Pepere, I could sure drink some more of that wine! Good thing we only got a short bottle!



It's sweet without being too sweet and didn't over power dinner. Bert found a hint of pear in the aroma. I just call it _all around intoxicating!_











*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Nice!!!!And the placemats match the plates...it doesn't get any better than that!!!!


----------



## pkcook

PWP,


That casserole looks great! All I had today was Asagio Chicken from Olive Garden (my wife's treat!) The kids were putting together fruit baskets with the Church and my honey and me had the afternoon to ourselves. That really looks good!


----------



## Wade E

Okay, what is Swill Linguine?


----------



## rgecaprock

PWP,


Got to have that recipe....It looks so good!!!


Ramona


----------



## Pepere

PWP:


The meal looks awesome!!



Sorry we don't live closer for an invite to that dinner I'd have brought a couple of bottles eh?


The G A Riesling is one of the wifes very favorite wines. I added 2.5lbs of extra sugar and used only half the "F" pack. 


I suspect the next time I venture another batch if I were youI'd keep an eye out for the guy in "Brown Shorts"


----------



## PolishWineP

Here's the link to the recipe. It's now Swiss Linguine instead of Swill Linguine. We bottled wine yesterday and then we had dinner, drinking that Green Apple Riesling. I don't think my fingers were working very well.



http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/ah_recipes_pasta_grains/article/0,1801,HGTV_3187_1368907,00.html*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## Angell Wine

That's a big jump across the key board from "s" to "L". How much of the bottle did "Poor Bert" get ?


----------



## NorthernWinos

I really thought it was meant to be Swill....thought maybe you didn't like it...so named it that way....funny!!!


----------



## Wade E

Now thats swell.


----------



## PolishWineP

Angell Wine said:


> That's a big jump across the key board from "s" to "L". How much of the bottle did "Poor Bert" get ?


ROFLMAO!



Poor Bert got his share of that bottle. There is a logic to it. Both the S and the L are both typed with the ring finger, I just used the wrong hand. You should have seen it before I originally posted it!



It was a real mess!


----------



## Pepere

Wow! maybe I'd better cut back on the extra sugar in the next batch


----------



## Bert

I'll just have to keep better track of the number of glasses she has...



...If you refill your glass before it is empty does that count as one glass or two???
I think the extra sugar was just fine Pepere.


----------



## Angell Wine

Just don't count. It always breaks my concretion on the matters at hand. Drinking good wine !!


----------



## Pepere

Bert, I tried to talk the other half into giving up a 750 of the G.A. Riesling.........it was no go.






I was informed that we didn't have much left and I could make another batch after the Holiday's. Guess I'llhave to wait 'till then. Oh well!


She just looked over my shoulder at this post and said we had 2 bottles left and unless I have the opener in hand she wouldn't tell me where she hid them.






Pepere*Edited by: Pepere *


----------



## PolishWineP

That's one smart woman!


----------



## Bert

Pepere; you know how the other half is always looking out for our best interest....how can we go wrong..


----------



## LeiniePrincess

PWP! Where did you get those dishes and matching placemats? I think I might cry because I have not been receiving the notifications of new posts for this wall!!


----------



## PolishWineP

Sorry LeiniePrincess,
I've been on the run lately and haven't been able to get much time on the forum. 
I got the dishes and mats at Hugo's, a grocery chain in the area. They were really fun and I really liked them, so I started buying. A friend who is really into dishes saw what I was buying and gave me salt &amp; pepper and a candle holder to go with them!




Maybe you could stop up for dinner some night and when you're "in the area" and we could use those! Heck, we'd even do a wine of the week if you show up!


----------



## PolishWineP

Today was such a busy day for this princess! I finished the last of my Christmas cards, finished decorating the tree and wrapped gifts to put under it! I'm exhausted!




But I did manage to cook supper. It was tacos and rice. I love tacos! Hard shell, all the way! We had a commercial wine tonight!



Carl Sittmann, a Mosel River Riesling. This is one of our regular commercial wines. The first time we bought it for the pretty blue bottle, but now we buy it for the wine in the bottle. It stands up to most anything you throw at it.








So glad to be going back to work tomorrow so I can get some rest!









*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Working in Santa's Workshop is getting harder every year....Glad you had time for a good meal.... *&lt;|</font>


----------



## paubin

PWP, it's nice to see that someone else buys commercial wine for the bottle first and then the wine. I like the cobalt blue bottles also and have been very lucky in finding some very nice german wines inside them. The best of both worlds.


Pete


----------



## PolishWineP

A simple dinner for Christmas eve. We had an apple wine from a small winery at Chippewa Falls, WI. It was a semi-sweet apple wine. The apple flavor was still there (Bert thought pear) but it wasn't one of the overbearingly sweet wines. Clean after taste, nice in the nose.







We had venison that had been browned on the stove and then slow roasted in the oven, and topped with gravy made in the roasting pan and some wine added to it. Garlic mashed potatoes, stewed tomatoes and garlic bread rounded everything out.






And sorry Santa, we drank the entire bottle before you got here. Hope you have forgiven us!


----------



## Waldo

A Pilgrims Christmas dinner PWP..Looks great !!!


----------



## Wade E

That looks Delish as always!


----------



## pkcook

It has been years since I had venison. That looks wonderful!


----------



## PolishWineP

Here's dinner from Thurs, 11 Jan. I was going to be out of town for the weekend, and then never posted dinner!



Slacking!
We tried a wine that we'd gotten as a gift from some friends who had been traveling and thought of us. (I love our friends!) It's from the Forks of Cheat Winery in West Virginia. It's a Niagra and quite sweet. Sweet enough that it could be served as a dessert wine. I had a bit during dinner and then drank it for dessert.




It had a definite white grape flavor to it, very fruity.


We served it with Sechuan Shrimp over noodles.


----------



## Wade E

Very nice PWP. Great, now I'm in the mood for Chinese food!


----------



## rgecaprock

PWP,


Do you cook like this everyday? Do you ever sneak up on a sandwich?





You must be an awsome cook !!!!! Ramona


----------



## jobe05

rgecaprock said:


> PWP,
> 
> 
> Do you cook like this everyday? Do you ever sneak up on a sandwich?
> 
> 
> You must be an awsome cook !!!!!




She looks so much like an awesome cook, I through out my Betty Crocker book


----------



## PolishWineP

Bring Betty back in! She's a real Betty!




Yes, I do sneak up on a sandwhich once in a while. During the winter, when Bert is home long before I am, he does a lot of the cooking. And he's getting to be pretty good at it. He no longer cooks the venison dry enough to sole a shoe with it.




My dream is to be a house princess so I can cook like that every day, but I just don't see that happening. I have too many expensive habits to even consider it. I do use Betty Crocker as my guide for the basics. She's been my good friend for about 25 years, and I even inherited my mom's Betty! But truly, I am more of an invent-it-as-you-go kind of person. It especially makes Bert crazy when I do that with wines!


----------



## Bert

Tonight we had Curry Chicken over rice with Duff wine. (It was named Duff for the dog of a friend of ours. It's our Rhubarb Wine.) We had to run the wine through a coffee filter as there was an excessive amount of sediment in the wine. (This was one of our early scratch wines and we weren't fully educated yet.)








The wine was bottled in 04 and was a year in the bottle before it was really good. It has a fruity flavor, an acid sharpness but yet the PWP thinks it's a mellow wine. She also says it has a high alcohol content. (Several people who have been given bottles have also commented on this.)


----------



## Wade E

A Ct. winery that goes by the name of White Silo makes an awesome
Rhubarb wine. The best thing about that place is that they offer all
their wines in sweet and dry. Not to many places I've seen do that.
Dinner is served!


----------



## rgecaprock

Hey, I recognize that glass!! Good looking meal there....did you cook tonight Bert?




Ramona


----------



## LeiniePrincess

I'm so proud of you Bert-Bert! Posting your very own wine/meal of the week!


----------



## Bert

No I did not make dinner [a little above my expert kitchen talent], But PWP was helping me with posting pictures....Dinner was very good , not to spicey...Just the way I like it..The wine was kind of fruity and very mellow, not like it was three years ago...


----------



## PolishWineP

Happy Super Bowl Sunday to you all. Tonight's dinner was related to the nasty cold out there tonight. Comfort food! Meat loaf, baked potatoes, broccoli and cole slaw. We served it with a WE Select Pinot Nior. Mmmmm... Bert chose the wine and I think it was perfect!


----------



## rgecaprock

PWP and Bert.


That is an awsome meal. I bet those teenagers you have there are loving it. Unlike your cold weather, we are having temps in the 60's today, I made chicken wings with a combination of Masta's Garlic Hot sauce and Franks Maple BBQ sauce. BTW both are fantastic!!! and also some nachos and spinach dip in a Hawian Bread Bowl. Some 99 Cent wine called "YN" from Curtis' store and Shiner Bock Beer.


You have my favorites there especially Broccoli!!






Ramona


----------



## Wade E

Now thats just good "ole" home cookin! Meat and Taters!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Sounds good to me...We will have to stop by some Sunday night for our 'chin-wag' and get in on the vittles.


----------



## daveb50

PWP, I really enjoy seeing the meals you make and what wine you serve with it.Just hearing the words "meat loaf"always makesme think of my moms, rest her soul. 

Dave


----------



## Waldo

Back when I had my Boy Scout troop I had a bunch that could make a dutch oven meatloaf that would make any mother proud. It is still one of my favorite dishes. Yours looked yummy PWP !!


----------



## jobe05

I love a good meatloaf, nothing better. Unfortunately, my wife has turned me off from it.................. God Bless her she tries and does very good at most all she tries, but she just can not do the meatloaf thing







And why is it that before I started making wine, I always (well, twice a year) drank Merlot. Now that I can make all I want (up to the 200 gallon annual limit of course



) I drink, and like mostley off dry whites?


----------



## peterCooper

Anyone got to that 200 gallon limit?


----------



## NorthernWinos

I bet some people here have....not me tho...


----------



## jobe05

Not even close...............
But I'm going to keep trying. How would that break down for the year?


200 gallons / 52 weeks = 3.85 gallons per week


Seems do-able.


New Goal..................


----------



## Wade E

86 gals last year and I had a late start and a financial problem which
is still ongoing for another two months top, then look out!


----------



## masta

peterCooper said:


> Anyone got to that 200 gallon limit?




I always end up just below the limit at 199 gals!


----------



## peterCooper

Ok




200 gallons/6 gallons per kit = = 33 kits (that gets you to 198 gallons)
33 kits is one every 11 days.
That means you only need one primary.
You'll need a minimum of 3 carboys, but if you are bulk aging for six months you'll need 21 carboys.
You'll have to find space for 700 bottles (assuming you drink one bottle day).
You'll be cleaning and sanitizing an average 3.17 bottles per day assuming that you don't work on Sundays.

you'll have a lot of friends!!


----------



## Wade E

Cool Peter!


----------



## masta

I know a guy



who's production over the past few years look like this. But the good news is that in the years he went over 200 galsthe excess was made for friends.







2002 - 18 gals wine
2003 - 65 gals Beer +132 gals Wine = 197 total gals
2004 - 65 gals Beer +153 gals Wine = 218 total gals
2005 - 30 gals Beer +180 gals Wine + 13 gals Mead = 223 total gals
2006 - 53 gals Beer +114 gals Wine + 27 gals Mead = 194 total gals


----------



## sangwitch

I know a guy who has 63 gallons going so far this year so he's on a pretty good track to break 200. I think it only counts if you have more than 200 gallons on hand at any one time?



maybe?


----------



## jobe05

aaaAAAHHHHH.............


The benifits of being a poor record and note keeper........................


----------



## Wade E

How do you statr this year, with wines still going from last year or ones just started in Jan.


----------



## masta

I count the batch forthe year it is in the bottle.


----------



## sally3

Scott...3:03 am? Oh my goodnesss...how do you think at that time
of the morning...you are all way too out of my play. I am
entirely impressed!


----------



## masta

Who can sleep when there is wine to make and my peeps need their questions answered!


----------



## Wade E

You do know that Masta is not really a person. He is an automated forum answering machine that runs 24-7!


----------



## PolishWineP

Tonight's dinner was one of LeiniePrincess's favorites. Poppy Seed Chicken over Egg Noodles and Spinach. I found a really good Italian Seasoning bread at or local grocery. MMmmm....






We served dinner with a WE Reserve Riesling. This wine has become a real work horse around here. I love this stuff!
We even had dessert tonight!




The dessert wine is our Choke Cherry Dessert Style wine. 8 pounds of choke cherries per gallon. Oh man! I can just imagine 10 pounds to the gallon and a shot of brandy in each bottle!








I haven't had mincemeat in years! I have 1 jar left and the next time I make a pie with it I'm going to stir in some wine or brandy. It's missing something.


----------



## masta

I just ate and that makes me want a bite...great looking food and pictures as always PWP...Thanks ! 




We have a special dinner planned for Valentines Day so I will have to take some pictures to share.


Beef Tenderloin...shrimp..mushrooms....and...


----------



## Wade E

And What, Oh, never mind!




PWP, youve outdone yourself as usual!


----------



## PolishWineP

masta said:


> We have a special dinner planned for Valentines Day so I will have to take some pictures to share.
> 
> 
> Beef Tenderloin...shrimp..mushrooms....and...


What time? We'll be there!


----------



## masta

Wednesday at 5:30ish....be careful since it looks like we might be getting our first substantial snowfall of the winter.


----------



## Wade E

Are we finally supposed to get some real snow Masta?


----------



## daveb50

masta said:


> I just ate and that makes me want a bite...great looking food and pictures as always PWP...Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a special dinner planned for Valentines Day so I will have to take some pictures to share.
> 
> 
> Beef Tenderloin...shrimp..mushrooms....and...





Masta, be sure to turn the camera off before you get to........and..


PWP, that pie looks delicious, mincemeat is my favorite. 
Dave


----------



## masta

wade said:


> Are we finally supposed to get some real snow Masta?




Looks like a good ol Nor'easter so anything can happen!


----------



## Wade E

Good, my daughter so wants to go sledding finally!


----------



## PolishWineP

The PWP didn't even have to cook the meal for Wine of the Week this week!



I coached one of our foster sons in the making of lasagna. He did really well and will probably be able to do it on his own next time.




We served a WE Select Chiliean Merlot with the lasagna. (No, the kids don't get any wine.)
I can really taste the oak flavor, and it has a nice mouth to it. Bert says, "A year in the bottle has certainly put some flavor into the wine."
The PWP says, "I won't have any trouble finishing it up tonight!"






The guys really did a number on the pan. I hope that no one is still hungry!


----------



## Wade E

Thats funny pwp, my better half made lasagna tonight to but
experimented with it as she was tired of the same ole thing. She made
it without meat and more like a brushetta with the tomatoe on top and
grapeseed oil sprayed on it. Do any of you use grapeseed oil for
cooking. We bought some at a wine tasting early last year and now that
is all we use. Its better for you and tastes better than any olive oil
in my opinion! The lasagna was great!


----------



## rgecaprock

Great job on the lasagna, "Son"!! I imagine you have to increase the portions with the guys around, PWP. We are headed out the door right now to SaltGrass Steakhouse for dinner. My kitchen is a mess. 2 primaries in there perking away and also have been messing with my plants all weekend getting them watered and fertilized for spring. Not in the mood to cook.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW!!!!He did a super job on the Lasanga for his first time....Looks like a great dinner as always.


----------



## PolishWineP

MMmmmmm!!! I didn't have to cook dinner again! Yes!










Tonight one of the foster kids made chorizo with fried potatoes, eggs and cheese. Oh man! It smelled good and tasted great!
The adults got to drink Apple Raisin Allspice wine. Made by Bert. The wine has a firm spice smell to it, with a touch of apple in the taste. The spice of the meat brought out flavors otherwise hidden. 










I did bake a cake today, a butter cake with a hint of strawberry in it, and strawberry frosting. I thought the boys could use a little treat since I had them do some icky chores today, and they did them without complaint. (cleaning behind appliances, cabinets, etc.



) I was in there with them for part of it, but I was glad to see these things get done. Poor Bert was off working on another wine rack.






Hope everyone has a great Monday tomorrow!


----------



## rgecaprock

PWP, Both the chorizo and the cake look awsome. That wine must have been perfect with the spicy sausage!!! Would be good on a cold snowy day!!!
Nice to have some helpers there!!


Love it!! Rammona


----------



## Wade E

That looks good!!!


----------



## Dean

The chorizo got my mouth watering!


----------



## rgecaprock

I don't want to horn in on PWP's Wine of the Week thread, but since this is her wine (sorry PWP couldn't wait), I wanted to show you what we enjoyed it with for dinner tonight. I will have to get the details from her...it is an awsome wine, perfectly tannic and trying to determine if it was oaked. Very rich mouthfeel, fruity and lingering. I will have to make this kit!!. She wanted me to wait for it to age but couldn't resist......this young!!!.............it is already a special wine!! Thank you PWP!!!!


* Menu*

*Sirloin Burgers on Onion Buns with Provolone and Swiss Cheese, sauteed Mushroom,Onions and Bacon.*

*PintoBeanswithPecanSmoked Texas Hill Country Sausage.*

*Crispy Steak Fries.*

*And for desert, Chocolate Fudge Almond Crepes with Whipped Cream, Fresh Strawberries and Toasted Almond Slivers.*








*Desert:*







*Fantastic Wine...PwP!!! Ramona*


----------



## Wade E

PWP, we need to know what wine she served! Dinner looks GOOOOOOOOD!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## rgecaprock

Wade, It is a Merlot, don't know which one....Waiting on Pwp to tell me.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW!!! What an awesome menu...we are on a diet and begining to hate each other...


----------



## Wade E

I see the new relish dish in the picture Ramona!


----------



## Waldo

Looks awesome Ramona..I would have had to throw me a couple of jalapenos on top of that burger though. Got me drooling !!


----------



## Harry

Ramona that sure looks good, But just looking at made my blood sugar go up 20 points





Harry


----------



## NorthernWinos

The sight of that food made me so hungry...being on a 'diet' sucks.....We went to the city today and did lunch at Red Lobster....We feel much better now....will 'diet' again tomorrow.


----------



## Wade E

I love Red Lobster.I had a grilled Monk fish there that was to die for!


----------



## grapeman

Red Lobster - NW you must be on the See Food Diet!


----------



## scotty

Here I am thinking of slim fast for tonight and you awfull people start with the delicious looking food. 
Its 7 am here and im digetsing my stomach liner



mmmmm chorizzo-- mmmm burgers on onion buns...


YAAAAAAAAAA im going to eat the krybord in a second


----------



## sally3

OMG! You are super woman! Not only will it taste delish but
it is sooooo beautiful. You are an artist in everything you do.


----------



## PolishWineP

Tonight we celebrated our foster son's desire to use some of his glasses for dinner tonight. We will celebrate anything!




The glasses are quite retro so we went retro with dinner. We started with shrimp cocktail, with the sauce in the bottom of the glass. No double dipping!






The other retro meal item was chicken with rice in Campbell's Cream of Hotdish soup. I couldn't do all retro though, and had to marinate it first in Jamaican Jerk Sauce.






Bert and I had Australian Riverland Reserve (Aussie River in our house) with it, and the foster son had sparkling grape juice. It was a great meal and everyone here ate well.


----------



## Wade E

Looks good and reminds me that Im hungry as Ive been working all day in the basement and just came up for the night.


----------



## LeiniePrincess

Did the shrimp cocktail attack you and make you sing and dance to "Day-O"?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUqtC1oiztw[/ame]


----------



## PolishWineP

Today I decided I needed a nap and sat with cat on lap in the recliner while watching The Barefoot Contessa on The Food Network. She made a yummy looking potato salad as I drifted off to sleep and I thought I should try it. It's not only a great potato salad recipe, it's also what we had for dinner tonight. Menu was, Potato Salad, chilled boiled eggs and salad shrimp with cocktail sauce, all served on a bed of lettuce from our garden. Mmm.... And, it was served with Domaine Des Brumes, an excellent red wine. The wine is solid enough that it stood up to the cocktail sauce and the boiled eggs. Link to potato salad recipe at bottom of post. 






The label is courtesy of George. Notice how he used a picture of Bert and me on the label?




http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_34632,00.html



*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## rgecaprock

PWP, I've missed your WofW.


Glad you are back.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E

That looks good PWP. We are having a little family over tomorrow for an
early 4th party and my wife made a kick-ass macaroni salad with grilled
red peppers in it and shrimp and a pesto sauce. That will accompany
T-bone steaks, corn on the cob on the grill and baked potatoes on the
grill.


----------



## PolishWineP

Dang Wade! I'm working the wrong job! What time is dinner? Of course, this is between you and me, and maybe Bert. I'm sure that no one else on the forum would show up. Makes all that sweating worth the while!


----------



## rgecaprock

Wade,


I love pesto, sounds really interesting!!


----------



## Waldo

sling me a napkin ramona, im a slobbering again


----------



## Waldo

Dang i'm getting mighty "Hongry" PWP....WAZ UP!!!


----------



## Wade E

We crave fooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddd! Oh, and wine!





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## PolishWineP

Once again the Food Network has inspired a meal for us. Ramona reminded me to post but the weekend meals didn't work out as originally planned with all we had going on here, so Monday is Wine of the Week day.
Bert and I watched Bobby Flay Throw Down (don't you just love Bobby?!)last night against 2 brothers in New Orleans. Muffaletta was the subject and after going to 2 different grocery stores today I got all the ingredients I needed. Well worth the effort. Bert was in charge of wine selection, and since there was a good deal of cheese in the sandwiches, the Carl Sittman Riesling was just the thing to complient the meal. MMmmmm...


----------



## Wade E

Thanks for the fix PWP! Simple and delish and right to the point. I like to watch when he's gilling.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## dfwwino

PolishWineP said:


> The label is courtesy of George. Notice how he used a picture of Bert and me on the label?




That's not quite how I pictured you two. It's midnight and that potato salad is making my stomach growl.


----------



## jobe05

I must Have missed that episode. I too like Bobby Flay and his cooking style.

That sandwich looks great! out of 7 TV's in this house (which most are on 24/7), you will find the food network on one of them at any given time.


----------



## Waldo

PWP did you make that relsih on the sandwitch. Whats in it? Sure looks yummy !!


----------



## PolishWineP

Waldo, It's olives, olive oil, a touch of balsamic vinegar, celery, pickled cauliflower, peppers &amp; cukes, minced garlic &amp; pickled mild peppers. We used a combo of cheap salad (chopped) olives with pamento (sp) and good olives that we had to chop after cutting off of the pit.


----------



## Waldo

Thanks PWP...Sure looks good


----------



## PolishWineP

We're back to Saturday night dinners. Farming is about done for the year and we'll be around a bit more now, and cooking. Plus, I've got all sorts of wines that I brought home from WineStock. 
Tonight we opened 2 wines that were gifted to me in Dallas. We started with Ramona's *Green Tea and Ginger.* It is certainly one of those wines that is enhanced by food. We served it slightly chilled, and it's a nice wine that is light without being flat. The honey color is georgous! See for yourself!




The wine left a nice after taste and mouth and is great with guacamole. It is neither sweet nor dry, and went quite well with our nosh.
We felt that we had dinner with friends and family without having anyone else at our table. We had Ramona's wine, dishes from my mother, paternal grandmother, aunt, friend's mother and friend. A Prairie Home Companion was on in the background. We had seasoned pecans, habanero jelly and Genuwine Arkansaw Musky-Dine Jelly from Waldo. 




Wooo dogie! We lived high on the hog tonight. We didn't have beautiful sea scallops or fresh lobsters, but we did have smoked oysters, hummus, guacamole, crackers, pitas, cashews, Waldo's gifts, baked brie, apples and Swiss cheese. A great nosh.




We also had Bill B's Blackberry wine. Bert said it's like a berry pie without the crust. I don't care for crust so that's just fine with me!



The color, smell, mouth and flavor all work together providing dessert in a glass.




Ramona and Bill, we raise our glasses to you and thank you for providing us a couple of wonderful wines to go with our dinner.








Any time that you want to come north and break bread with us, our table is open to you!


----------



## Wade E

Thanks PWP but I sense a flood coming down from Arkansas, possibly from Waldos mouth. I guess I better get my raft ut!


----------



## rgecaprock

*PWP,*


*That is quite the interesting spread you have going there. I'm glad you enjoyed that Green Tea Ginger although I thought it needed something..maybe a little more sweetness as Bill B convinced me of



during The Experiment



. I'm glad we could join you for dinner if only in spirit . I love your wine of the week, PWP. Keep posting it!! Ramona*


----------



## PolishWineP

If you make it sweeter you may bring out a bit more flavor, but I wouldn't take it much sweeter. Bert says the wine is very comfortable the way it is. Maybe a bit more ginger when you start the wine, but we both enjoyed it with the food we had.


----------



## Bill B

PWP, also glad I could join you for dinner. Thanks again
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0">Bill


----------



## PolishWineP

Wine of the week has been consumed alone. Bert is still out hunting so I can drink and eat what I want without consideration of anyone else's tastes. Or the cost of buying enough for two!




Tonight I popped the topon a bottle of Australian Chardonnay. It's a light wine with a pleasing after taste. Not much mouth to it. 






I had a nice dinner. Sea scallops cooked first in a little of the wine, then in olive oil and garlic. I also had some shrimp in a pad thai boxed dinner. (Shrimp didn't come from the box.) It was a nice meal and it was served with a British murder mystery.


----------



## NorthernWinos

#1 - Do you drink alone???? *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PolishWineP

Yup. If I had to wait for Bert to come home so I could have a glass of wine then I'd go weeks in the fall without the fruit of the vine touching my lips.


----------



## bovinewines

I never drink alone...the cat is always with me! (and in some instances...he tries to join me...must be the glycerol in the glass that attracts him so!)





*Edited by: bovinewines *


----------



## PolishWineP

Good point! I also have feline friends who want to help me drink.


----------



## Wade E

They're Precious! Heres a pic of my drinkin buddy!





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Waldo

WHERE IS HIS REMOTE CONTROL WADE !!!!!






Greatlooking meal PWP....I like anything with seafood in it.


----------



## LeiniePrincess

There is absolutly nothing wrong with drinking and dining with four legged companions. (Not that anyone here would ever say that). Sometimes you have to do what you have to do. Farming, hunting, deployment. Here is my pal that kept me company for four months while my significant other was gone. (Any excuse to show off my kitty is a good one!)


----------



## grapeman

So in the first picture, you caught it washing it's hands. Can the kitty flush by itself? In the second one he's ready to re-deploy! Cute pictures Leinie.


----------



## Waldo

Beautiful cat Leinie...what is her/his name?


----------



## PolishWineP

That's one of our grandkitties!




He flushes, he washes and he serves our country! What a great grandkitty that we have there!


----------



## LeiniePrincess

His name is Jack.He likes to help me get ready for work. When Jeff took off for Kuwait, I was left to my devices. A kitty and clothes from Bulid-A-Bear. Jack Force is ready to serve our country!!! 
Jack loves everyone who pets him! He purrs all the time!!!
He's a good kitty. I would just like to mention that those pictures were taken on my cell phone. What a long way technology has come!!*Edited by: LeiniePrincess *


----------



## bovinewines

PWP: What puuurrrfect wine companions! They are adorable!


----------



## bovinewines

I see you have a "bathroom boy" as well! Mine loves morning in the bathroom....nothing like being watched while you take a shower and get ready in the mornings! 


How did you get him to sit still long enough to dress him? My boy would have had me in the emergency room at the mere thought of doing something like that to him!


----------



## LeiniePrincess

That was in the early days before he knew better!


----------



## PolishWineP

We've been giving wine making lessons to an aquaintance. Today he learned how to rack and degass his choke cherry wine. Of course we had to sample some finished wines and ended up at the table with some snacks and wines. 






We finished some wines that we had started when we were sick. I vacuum sealed them for later consumption when we could better taste things. Ramona's Ginger Green Tea and Bill B's Blackberry. I think I died and went to heaven with those! Then we had to break open Waldo's Muscadine that we never got to yesterday. Good stuff! Ted, our student, really enjoyed all the samples. We also had some habanero jelly, wine jelly, cheese and crackers.








As you can see, Ted is a funny guy, pretending to dip his cracker in the wine. We also sampled some meads and choke cherry wines. Please note: We did NOT empty all the bottles!








We shook some dice, opened a bottle of Norman's and Dave's Boysenberry Dessert wine left over from judging and generally had a good time. By the way guys, good job! We certainly enjoyed the wine!
Tomorrow Ted will be back for a bottling party!



I love having a student!


----------



## Wade E

How was the Boysenberry and do you know if it was the Vintners Harvest wine base that was used for this wine. Ive been contemplating that 1 for a long time.


----------



## PolishWineP

I don't know much about it other than David and Norman submitted it for judging and it was very good.


----------

